# What shall I name her?!



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I have had my girl hedgie for over a week now and she still doesn't have a name!  Every name I think of just doesn't fit her! She is quite adventerous yet shy  And the sweetest girl I could ask for!

Right now some names I have in mind are:
-Clementine (My friend came up with it)
-Arabella
-Belle
-Poppy

I will try to attach pictures but I can't figure it out! Help would be appreciated... :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I just decided to make a PhotoBucket album for her!

Link: http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m54 ... 1QQtppZZ12

Password: hedgehog


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

she is ADORABLE! to me, she looks like a little arabella! that name is beautiful and fits her gorgeous looks!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

AWE!! She's adorable! I love the one where she's trying to sleep at the end. Is she on your lap? So cute!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainy said:


> AWE!! She's adorable! I love the one where she's trying to sleep at the end. Is she on your lap? So cute!


Yeah she was on my lap. It was really cute because she was trying to keep her eyes open and they kept fluttering shut :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Any suggestions/new ideas would be great!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Terra!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I could see her as an Arianna. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, she is so cute! 

I'll throw my hat in with the name Morgana.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I also throw mine into the hat! Sugar! xD


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

ariella or yolanny


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I LOVE the name Clementine. Then you can sing to her, "Oh my darlin', oh my darlin', oh my darlin' Clementine..."

:lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I think my problem is that I like too many names :lol: and I can't secide on one!


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

you can do what my friend did with her crabs write a few names on cards or pieces of paper and she let them walk to the name and choose


----------

